# Help please



## Margaretcouch (Jul 31, 2014)

I have just this year fell in love with goats. I love them all so far but I can't seem too just look at them and tell what they are. I got this big girl from a friend who bought her at a stock sale and I was hoping someone could tell me what kind she is. She is not very friendly but I have hope


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks like some Alpine in there


----------



## Margaretcouch (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you COgoatlover25! I was hoping she might be or have some alpine in her. She is huge lol but I really like her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have to agree. Looks like an Alpine mix.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree as well, looks like an Alpine or Alpine mix of some sort. :thumb:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Yup, Alpine or Alpine X.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Pretty girl! She's definately an alpine or high percentage alpine mix/grade doe.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ditto that!!


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

My first impression was a bit of Toggenburg in there.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How big is she ? I definitely see Alpine. Maybe some Saanen in the
mix too……nice girl


----------



## Margaretcouch (Jul 31, 2014)

She weighs around 150 pounds. I really like her and I hope to make friends with her. She is very shy and afraid to be touched. Today I sit with her and talked about things lol but she stayed away and refused to let me touch her.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

She looks alpine maybe some saanen


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Its going to take time for her to trust you. Don't try to touch her , just spend time with her multiple times daily. Give her her food and try sitting a few feet away from it. Once she accepts you being there , you can inch slowly closer to her until you are right next to her while she chows down. Still , don't make any movements to touch her at all.
Do this for as long as it takes for her to walk up to you while you put her food bucket down. All the while your moving slow and talking to her. If you can sit next to her while she eats without her being in the flight mode , your winning  Then , try slowly to touch her sides , petting her. In time , I think she may come around and realize your a good friend  Perseverance will pay off , just don't expect much too soon , baby steps


----------



## scottisshmaggie (Aug 13, 2014)

Funny I thought Toggenburg x Saanen but probably because I used to have both in Scotland, not that I ever crossed them. She looks lovely and will come round in time. My Mash came from a big herd and was not used to being handled but now she comes to get spoken to. Favorite food works well and lots of time.


----------



## Margaretcouch (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you for the advise.. I will defiantly do what you said. I just like her so much I think it will be worth the time I put into her


----------

